# Anyone else experience the "Immodium Bomb"?



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have bad D and when I tend to take alot of immodium it totally binds me up. I eventually have to go to the bathroom and it's like a bomb! I go several times, ofcourse it's days of buildup. I have heard of overitnow's solution but I need something to calm my D and make me regular. I have tried Bentyl, Levsin, Calcium and anti anxiety pills. What are some of you guys taking to help you out>?


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

YES! The problem with Imodium is that it really doesn't 'regulate' motility.... it does exactly what you've described: It creates a log-jam (no pun intended) and when the dam bursts, out poors days worth of diarrhea. It doesn't make sense - since you'd think that the longer stool is retained in your colon, the more water is being absorbed. Not true in my case, since the majority of the 'delayed' movement is still soft or even liquid. All it does (sometimes) is buy me a little time. I'm still hoping one of the new drugs on the horizon will do the trick.Have you ever heard of a drug in clinical trials called PTI-109?


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

Immodium does help a little for me but it is no cure of course. i think time wise it will last about a whole 4hrs before my whole system starts going "fast" again. I too live on immodium but when my colon really starts spasing i have to use Charco-Caps. They come in a yellow and blue box. If you take them after you eat the Charco will absorb some of the liquid but it will make feces black...


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nancy, I have never heard of this new drug in the clinical stages? What does it do?


----------



## 22061 (May 15, 2005)

I found that taking Immodium helped as long as I took it regularly. Once in the morning when I got up was usually enough for me and an extra one after a worse bought with D. It took maybe a week to get some normalacy to my digestion and I was on it for 2-3 years. I recently switched to Cholestyramine, due to my gall bladder was removed and made things worse in the digestion department. It has worked much better than Immodium. Haven't had D in the 3 weeks since I started using it. Hope you find out what works for you.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I've had similar experience with imodium...but when the dam burst, so to speak, I'd usualy have one relaly formed stool..followed by several very loose stools over about 2 hours.Of course, then I'd take more imodium-get bound up again,etc.Fiber in water twice a day has helped me a lot!If you are interested, I have posted here under Konsyl update, etc. I am now pretty regular every other day in the morning with a BM or 2.The best part is the urgency is very well controlled now, and I have only had 2 instances in almost 4 months of really watery loose stools. Even then, it wasn't the horrible urgency I used to have.I 've been fighting this for 18 years, and I do think I needed the fiber to bind me up...I know I'll never be cured, but feel much more predictable since adding fiber.Jeanne


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

you are taking more immodium than you need too... you need to decrease you does







i had it but now my does is down its better i get rare C. the D you suffer with is caused by the stomach acid and bile being released to soften stools so they can be passed, the body's own version of lactulose, the spasms are you itestines contracting to remove the stools so they dont get stuck and poison you







drink alot, water juice whatever you system allows







immodiums removes water from your bowels thus you need to drink so replace it and soften stools


----------



## 20369 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have experienced the immodium bomb. I have also experienced the need for more and more immodium. It started with four immodiums and had three days of constipation and then 4 immodium and still diahhrea. Up until last month I had to take 8 immodium a day and still had one stool every 24 hours. I would recommend everyone to try alternatives to immodium. It is a great drug for every once in a while but not everyday.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

paradoxical diarrhea is the term for it after constipation. if you are taking immodium and getting constipated then taking more when you get paradoxical diarrhea, you are risking interlorance too immodium meaning you need more of it too work and one day it just wont work at all.... one stool isnt alot i had too take 8 immodium a day for 18months... and was still going at least 4-7times a day... if only once 8 was a little high adn more than likely you werent allowing enough time for immodium too work 1-4hours is the average for those of us the "use" daily


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree. Sometimes I can get by on 1/2 immodium but if I don't wait 3 hours to let it kick in I will still have urgency. I'll do 1/2 for running errands or something like that and still watch what I eat. If I have something big I will take at least 1 but always try to take the smallest amount.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I am not sure it is accurate to say that you can develop an intolerance to imodium. Have never read it anywhere, in fact many posts to the contrary over the years. I have taken it for almost 18 years, and it still works for me. It is a lifeline for many people, and although there are surely "side effects"...it is easily accessible and many people with IBS-D get relief from it.Just want to be sure we are posting what we really know to be true.I won't say for sure you can build up an intolerance (my take was you are saying it won't work, if taken for too long a time or in too large a quantity) but I wouldn't post that you CAN at this point.Jeanne


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

well my specialist apprently tested for for intolerance to immodiuma nd he says im intolerant to them lol i have no idea whos right... though i know a few people who they just dont work for anymore ever take 8a day and have bad attcks still.. maybe one day it will all be definate







until then, who knows we are all told different things


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

soluable fiber will do wonders for you. It helps to keep you regular. I take a full dose before I eat at every meal. My D has decreased greatly and I am not constipated, also if I have a flare-up it is less severe.Hope I have helped


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

deejayWhich soluble fiber do you take and how much before each meal?I take a soluble fiber before eating but only twice a day and am wondering from what you are saying whether I should increase it.Thankyou.Judith


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Judith, You didn't ask me Lol, but I have started using fiber-about 4 months now. I too find it binds my stool, gives me much more control, and even if I do take a precautionary imodium or 2, I don't get bound up like I used to.I take Konsyl powder with water twice a day, morning and mid afternoon. I get about 6 grams daily (3 grams per dose) On the bottle it says to take up to 3 times that amount...I started with 12 grams once a day...got lots of cramps and gas..then 12 grams in 2 6 gram doses, seemed my stools were too loose,and I still had the discomfort...so the 6 grams seems right for me.I have a post on here "Konsyl fiber update" but I think I probably told you what it says.Jeanne


----------



## 14623 (Apr 8, 2005)

I take generic Metamucil in capsule form. 5 caps before every meal and also caltrate 600 -i tab with each meal. Things are not perfect but I am alot better. I think I am on the right track and will find the right combination.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

Calcium stopped working for me thats why I stuck to immodium! I still get cramps after dinner and tried bentyl and levsin. I would like to try something new for my D problem but don't know what to take. I just bought a new product, the Metamucil/ Calcium pills that just came out. I wonder if there's anything that will help my D and how it effects me when I eat food


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I take fiber too. 4 capsules each morning with two tall glasses of water. I also take a fennel capsule. This really seems to help me keep more regular but it doesn't help with spasms.


----------



## 22860 (May 29, 2005)

Quick question: do you use the immodium pills or liquid? I have tried both and found that, for me, the liquid works quickly and efficiently. I do not experience what you've described in your post with the liquid. I did experience something similar to that with the pills though. Hope this helps. Take care.


> quote:Originally posted by sage1989:I have bad D and when I tend to take alot of immodium it totally binds me up. I eventually have to go to the bathroom and it's like a bomb! I go several times, ofcourse it's days of buildup. I have heard of overitnow's solution but I need something to calm my D and make me regular. I have tried Bentyl, Levsin, Calcium and anti anxiety pills. What are some of you guys taking to help you out>?


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I always uuse the pills, i might start taking immodium advanced. I've been taking the regular immodium pills you can get in bulk at Sam;s Club. i don't know of anything else I can take?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have bad D and when I tend to take alot of immodium it totally binds me up. I eventually have to go to the bathroom and it's like a bomb! I go several times, ofcourse it's days of buildup.


Exactly how many Imodium do you take and how are you taking it during this time? Do you stop taking it after this occurs?


> quote:you suffer with is caused by the stomach acid and bile being released to soften stools so they can be passed, the body's own version of lactulose,


Stomach and bile acids won't ordinarily impact stool consistency. Stomach acid is in the stomach. Bile acids operate in the duodenum. Stools are made in the colon. They are all different compartments. The only thing that would analogous to lactulose in the body in ordinary body function is probably histamine (which probably triggers chloride secretion in the gut lumen and that in turn osmotic diarrhea).


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

The Immodium I take is 'Immodium Instants' they melt in your mouth and work immediatly. I only take it when I'm at work or cant stay at home and wait for it to pass, as I experience the 'Immodium bomb' too. I had to take alot over the weekend, so I have that 'tight' feeling today. Hopefully I can get it over and done with on my lunch hour, but things are never that simple, are they!!


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

4 immodium usually binds me up for 2 days and then i may go and then take some more. when i take alot in a short period of time it causes the bomb!Q


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi I'm a newcomer, and just thought I'd tell u of my experience with Imodium. I started off taking two tabs in the morning b4 I went to work and for a while this was great. Then I started getting worse, so was upped to 4. This syndrome went on and now I can sometimes take 6 a days, and still have D. I am due a visit back to my docs, and wuld love to hear about any alternatives to Imodium!


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Fed UpAre you doing anything else to help control your ibs other than taking Immodium? If not, I would suggest that you goto .. where you will find tons of diet advice along with suggested supplements.Taking a soluble fiber supplement helps a lot, calcium supplement helps some people, probiotic supplement (acidopholus) and also peppermint capsules and drinking heral teas e.g. peppermint, fennel, camomile, giner.Judith


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Intolerance - Not sure? I used to take 1/2 a day and this sorted me out. Now 5 years on I take up to 6 a day and sometimes even then I can get D. So is this intolerance? Or is it my symptoms getting worse?


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I get that, I get that if I'm C and not even taking Immodium. Before I was taking prescription stuff my doctor told me take Immodium. I found that a whole pill backed me up for days, 1/2 pill worked fine for me. Right now I've been pretty bad, but then again I stopped taking my Lexapro and I'm only taking my Wellbutrin. My doctor gave me Lexapro but I gained soooo much weight from it, I gained about 30 lbs in a year, so to counter act the weight gain side effect she also gave me Wellbutrin, but I didn't find it to cut my appetite, so then I went to a weight doctor and he put me on Phentermine for the weight and I lost 6lbs in the first week. I've been slacking on the Lexapro because I feel that I'm taking too many pills even though the weight doctor told me it is safe to take all 3 together.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

FED UP my GI specialist always said i was intolerant to immodium as i used to take 8 a day and still have bad D for 6 hours after the 8th... however it wasnt the case when i watched my diet and played with that i dropped my immodium down i need 4 not daily either... C is a rairity along with paradoxical D Quote: stercoral diarrhea, diarrhea accompanied by colic and following two or three days of constipation; called also paradoxical d.


----------

